#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Mee in Mokum

## MO_NL

Wandeling naar bekende en vooral ook onbekende plekjes in Amsterdam. Er zijn diverse wandelingen zoals 'De oude binnenstad' en 'De Jordaan'.



Genre: Stadswandeling/Rondvaart

Wandeling naar bekende en vooral ook onbekende plekjes in Amsterdam. Enthousiaste oudere Amsterdammers geven uitleg over de geschiedenis van de stad, interessante gebouwen, woonhuizen, gevelstenen en hofjes. De rondleider vertelt daar vaak zijn/haar persoonlijke verhaal bij.

Er zijn diverse wandelingen zoals 'De oude binnenstad' (2  2,5 uur), 'De Jordaan' (2,5  3 uur), 'Zwerftocht door een buurt buiten de binnenstad van Amsterdam' (> 3 uur, strippenkaart meenemen) en 'De Joodse geschiedenis van Amsterdam' (2,5  3 uur).

De wandelingen gaan altijd door; weer of geen weer. Er wordt gewandeld in groepjes van ongeveer acht personen. Groepen van acht of meer personen kunnen in bepaalde gevallen ook op een andere tijd wandelen.

www.stadswandelingen-amsterdam.nl

----------

